# A couple boxes



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Here is a couple boxes I just made. 
The first is Bubinga with a green felt lining for my daughter’s 35th birthday. I managed to get enough lumber from some cutoffs I found while searching through some miscellaneous stuff at the yard I frequent.
The other is a smaller momento box for LOML made with quilted maple and walnut. The maple was actually cutoffs from straight line rips at the lumber yard. They were only about 5/4 square with bark still attached.
Both boxes were finished with 2 coats of Formby’s tung oil rubbed in. Finishing is NOT my forte yet but, I am going to keep trying. Also, you can tell, I’m not great at taking pictures either, but I’ll keep trying at that too.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi Roger,
I for one am impressed with the boxes, I am trying to learn how to make them, have been trying for some time. First was getting the dovetails the way that I wanted, them, them came the issue of cuting the tops off of them, then came the issue of installing the hinges, I'm getting there, hope that someday my work will look almost as nice as yours does. By the way the photos are just fine. Thanks for sharing with us.

Jerry Bowen
Colorado City, TX


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nicely done Roger!!! Although a big fan of figured woods, I must say the bubinga box is quite the eye catcher. The joinery work looks to be well done also. Your choice of finish is a good one. Especially for the Bubinga box. Looking exceptionally rich in color.


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

Beauties -- They will love and use them.. someway mark them so when you are gone (long time from now) The Antique road show will know that you made them and when...


----------



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

Those are just a couple of beauties.

The last box I made, the shot gun shells I put in it were embarrassed to call it home.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Finish and photos both great. Nice work.

I wish I had a lumber yard to go to that carried bubinga and spalted maple!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great result, Roger. Family heirlooms for sure...

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Good stuff Roger. You've given me some ideas for my mother's 75th birthday.

Darryl


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Roger, natural lighting works best for showing off the beauty of your projects; when ever possible I photo mine outdoors. Something to try in the future: once the oil has completely dried apply some good furniture wax and work it in with 0000 steel wool. This will add depth to the finish. Two well done projects!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Both boxes are to a very professional standard Roger.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Great job Roger. My goal is to be able to make boxes like that.
Bill


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I for one am not a skilled woodworker, but I certainly think the job you have done here is of great worth. Who ever receives these two items will be so impressed. I would someday like to be able to build and finish a project such as this and have it turn out this way.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Great work and glad you did not have to pay for the wood. That way the true value of the piece is your craftsmanship.


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice work, Roger. Keep it up.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

rcp612 said:


> Here is a couple boxes I just made.
> The first is Bubinga with a green felt lining for my daughter’s 35th birthday. I managed to get enough lumber from some cutoffs I found while searching through some miscellaneous stuff at the yard I frequent.
> The other is a smaller momento box for LOML made with quilted maple and walnut. The maple was actually cutoffs from straight line rips at the lumber yard. They were only about 5/4 square with bark still attached.
> Both boxes were finished with 2 coats of Formby’s tung oil rubbed in. Finishing is NOT my forte yet but, I am going to keep trying. Also, you can tell, I’m not great at taking pictures either, but I’ll keep trying at that too.
> Thanks for looking.


RCP I always see nice boxes at the Wood Show in Sydney, I will be there on the 27th but I doubt that I will see any nicer ones than yours, NGM


----------

